# Zoll E-series semi-auto mode



## famous556 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, first post here on EMT life, although I've read a lot on here over the past few months.   
Anyway, I have a question about a loaner monitor we have from Zoll.  I am a paramedic and rescue captain for a small volunteer department.  I work for a private company as a medic, and am an active volunteer with my small department.  My volunteer dept. Is BLS and we have a loaner monitor from Zoll while our m-series is out for repair.  The monitor we have now is an e-series and is a full-manual ALS monitor.  Because we are a BLS department, I would like to set our loaner monitor to boot up in semi-auto mode as opposed to manual mode.  I have tried to set this by entering the configuration mode and haven't been able to find a way to make it do this.  Does anyone here know how to set the monitor to boot up in semi-automatic mode instead of maunal mode?  Semi-automatic mode with the option to bypass to full manual mode is ok because we use neighboring departments for ALS intercepts frequently.  I am going to call zoll in the morning but wanted to check here for ideas too.

Thank you for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## firetender (Mar 21, 2011)

*thread closed*

request for advice on how to modify loaned equipment may be in violation of manufacturer's rights.


----------

